# Extremely Observant Traffic Cops



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was on my way to work last night when flagged to pull over by our local friendly traffic officers in a marked up Octavia vRS. The Conversation went along the lines of:

Officer: "We have been tailing you up this road for the last mile, and its come to our attention that you do not appear to have used your *Windscreen Wipers*and its raining quite heavily... Do you have a problem with them"

Me: No Officer, i have glass sealant on them to make it flow off while driving

O: Eh?

Me: Its a special liquid which when applied to a clean glass surface it allows the water to bead like you see now and allows it to glide off the screen at speeds in excess of 30 MPH

O: I'm still not following...

Me: Well tell your collegue to follow us up the road, Hop in the passenger seat and i will show you

After a few minutes the officer returns and takes a seat in the car... After rejoining the carriageway and hitting 40 the rain falls away

O: WOW... What is this stuff?

Me: Its a product called Carlack. There are others but the one applied here is this.

O: I'm very impressed with this, I am going to reccomend this be applied to our cars... Where can we get it from? (While jotting down in his book the names of the products)

Needless to say i pointed the officer in the direction of the internet and told him what he needed to be looking for Gtechniq, Carlack etc...

I pulled in at the next junction, was thanked very kindly by the officer for showing him and allowed on my way... ONCE I'D SHOWN HIM THAT MY WIPERS DID WORK :lol::lol::lol:

I'm not plugging glass sealant products here, i was just wondering if anyone had any similar experiences of been stopped by police / public and asked about these marvellous substances we apply to our cars for "Fun"


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Fair play to them

Lee coats a few police cars (traffic cars) with Ceramishield on a contract and they swear by it in certain W.Mids nicks


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

That's brilliant mate, nice one!!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cleveland Police are not quite as up to date i don't think Kaz :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha, quality story!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

haha love it  even the cops are getting in to detailing


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

That's fantastic :thumb:.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you had said that up here they would have gone round your car a hundred times till they found something else, good one coman sense cooper great to see this coming back send a few up here like we had years ago.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good story! :thumbup:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I couldn't believe it... Mind you most of the traffic officers i deal with are extremely pleasant and extremely friendly. Its the normal response bobbies that act the big i am up this way


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol: LMAO :lol:

Im expecting to have words with our local officers now ive got pressed number plates (despite the fact they're fully legal)


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

No doubt your rain repellent does a sterling job. However, what kind of rent a cop allows this as an excuse for not using wipers in the rain? By this logic i can tailgate and say '' it's ok, iv'e got uprated carbon brakes and 4 pot calipers ''


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> No doubt your rain repellent does a sterling job. However, what kind of rent a cop allows this as an excuse for not using wipers in the rain? By this logic i can tailgate and say '' it's ok, iv'e got uprated carbon brakes and 4 pot calipers ''


Because when they see the proof for themselves. If i even remotely thought it was impairing my vision i wouldnt use it. I explained this to the officer and he did agree it was not imparing vision nemore thn wipers on intermittant


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it actually an offence not to use wipers? I know of no law that says you must use wipers when its raining so i fail to see why they felt the need to pull you over other than hoping they got an easy catch and you were driving with defective wipers. Whilst this was going on there was probrably somebody desperate for their 'real' help somewhere...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Is it actually an offence not to use wipers? I know of no law that says you must use wipers when its raining so i fail to see why they felt the need to pull you over other than hoping they got an easy catch and you were driving with defective wipers. Whilst this was going on there was probrably somebody desperate for their 'real' help somewhere...


I agree. Its an offence to have defective wipers but not an offence to not use em. As you say probably looking for an easy catch but still i dare say i surprised them a little :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> No doubt your rain repellent does a sterling job. However, what kind of rent a cop allows this as an excuse for not using wipers in the rain? By this logic i can tailgate and say '' it's ok, iv'e got uprated carbon brakes and 4 pot calipers ''


always wonder when driving and eveyone has the wipers going nuts and your driving without a swoosh if peeps notice and wonder wtf!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

ive done my screen with g-techniq today see how it fares up


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a true story?

You actually had a copper pull you over for not using wipers, and then one of them sat in your car for a while to observe?

Is that what really happened here?

If so, I doff my cap in their general direction.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bel said:


> This is a true story?
> 
> You actually had a copper pull you over for not using wipers, and then one of them sat in your car for a while to observe?
> 
> ...


Yeah... They pulled me over last night on my way to work... Its bemused me since!

Admittedly the traffic guys here are pretty gud as long as you dont give thwm any cause for them to get arsy!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice story
You should offer them that you will apply for them properly


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I wasnt going to push my luck :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

great story!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Those cops must have x-ray vision if they could see you not using your wipers at night....


----------



## sp1dey (Jan 25, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm glad he got in instead of pulling H+S crap that wouldn't allow him to get in your vehicle unless under emergency conditions, and then seeing is believing 

A year or so back I had been training in my friend's garage and on the way home drove past another friend from the area, pulled into the lay-by by the local pub got out of the cars and had a chat. He's a valeter and got onto the subject and I remembered I had my rotary and some Lime Prime in the car so I opened the boot and had a sniff of that awesome lime fragrance, put it up to his nose, and a police car drives past, and stops and reverses.

When they asked what we were doing it kinda dawned on me that it was 10pm, dark, in a lay-by next to a pub, with 2 bald blokes looking in the boot of a car while sniffing bottles...  With nervous laughter I explained our reason for being there and yes it's a bit weird, but all good. The male then asked what was in the bottle, I started to explain but realised it was better to let him smell it. I got the bottle of Lime Prime opened it and took a sniff myself and put it under his nose. A second of thought and he just bursts out with "OPAL FRUITS!!!" in a very typically welsh accent with a big smile on his face. Laughed a bit and then they drove off.

He didn't appreciate what the product was, but a valley accent saying opal fruits is like Ross Noble saying toblerone, and it got me out of what looked like a well dodgy situation :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

neilos said:


> Those cops must have x-ray vision if they could see you not using your wipers at night....


:lol: it was more dusky than dark... Had it of been dark then that might have been a question for him


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha this is brilliant..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

dazfr said:


> ive done my screen with g-techniq today see how it fares up


g1 is amazing applied it last september/october time and its still like day 1:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

msb said:


> g1 is amazing applied it last september/october time and its still like day 1:thumb:


Think i'm guna have to try G1...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Think i'm guna have to try G1...


I applied it for 1st time in December and love it. I regularly drive about 80miles from Caernarfon to Wrexham and for the 70odd miles on dual carriageway have no need to use wipers. Especially great at night as windscreen looks sparklingly clean.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great story, As far as i know my local police chopper uses Rain x on the glass.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Great story, As far as i know my local police chopper uses Rain x on the glass.


I think ours uses the wipers attached :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Great to hear the Police were open minded about this and wanted to learn.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

organisys said:


> Great to hear the Police were open minded about this and wanted to learn.


I think intregued was more like it... :lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you used rainX before the Carlack? Was just interested in a comparison as my rainx is finished.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Is this for real? WOW ... WOW :doublesho


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Haha, that's great. It's good to see a copper being open minded.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a shame you didnt have an ejector seat


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

DasArab said:


> Have you used rainX before the Carlack? Was just interested in a comparison as my rainx is finished.


Yeah, and really the rain x was quite poor. Think i got about 3 weeks before it had fell off to a point of been useless! Ive had 6+ out of carlack and its starting to die now, but i do use my wipers at times on slower roads


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

toni said:


> Is this for real? WOW ... WOW :doublesho


Yeah... Even i had to pinch myself when i got to work :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Just a shame you didnt have an ejector seat


The KITT 3000 :lol:... Well my car is black, so its the right colour


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has he signed up to this forum


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Has he signed up to this forum


I didnt tell him about it TBH


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one...:thumb:


----------

